# Do I need an estrogen blocker on TRT?



## Nintey (Jan 11, 2020)

I got prescribed TRT after years of being tired all the time, brain fog, depression, low sex drive, unable to build muscle, etc. I got my levels checked mt total T was 116 ng/dL and my free T was 2.9 pg/mL.

My doctor started me off low an eventually moved me up to 100mg of Testosterone Cypionate via injection twice a week. After about 7 months on it my total T is now sitting around 850 but I've found I feel super bloated since I've been on it and now my nips are starting to get a little sensitive. My Estrogen Total is 328 pg/mL.

My doctor likes to prescribe Evista(Raloxifene) for it but he says he's not sure if my insurance will cover it. I've been trying to research around the effects of estrogen blockers and if I need it, if it's worth, how long to I take it for, if I cycle or if it's forever. But it's very difficult to find information related to simply TRT and men.

From my understanding the estrogen will continue to rise as I am not TRT and I'd rather not get gyno.

Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 11, 2020)

Your E2 is 328?! Isn't the high end of normal like 40? I would say yes. You absolutely need an AI.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 11, 2020)

A lot of broscience on this subject but facts are in the blood work provided

I'm 51 next week, trt 140mg per week, 12.5mg aromasin 2 x week

test 682
e2 18

My dick don't like e2 high without tren or mast


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 11, 2020)

you wrote your total T in ng/dl and your estrogen in pg/ml....can you confirm what is correct


----------



## Raider (Jan 11, 2020)

Do you have a report on e-2?


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 11, 2020)

Yikes, thats up there...


----------



## Viduus (Jan 12, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> you wrote your total T in ng/dl and your estrogen in pg/ml....can you confirm what is correct



I’m waiting for this to jump in. All the different units of measure throw me off. If it’s ng/dl then you need a different doc


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 13, 2020)

Are you rewatching The Notebook, are you getting an urge to “nest”, are you eating a pint of Ben and Jerry’s are you crying yourself to sleep, are you a guy who donates to #metoo because you feel ashamed to be a guy?


----------



## Viduus (Jan 13, 2020)

Do you buy Gillette?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 13, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> A lot of broscience on this subject but facts are in the blood work provided
> 
> I'm 51 next week, trt 140mg per week, 12.5mg aromasin 2 x week
> 
> ...



Holy crap dude, was thinkin you were like 23 or 25 ish.

lol gramps !


----------



## bprice (Jan 13, 2020)

What do you think is a good range for E2. Ive heard people say they have been over a hundred and others say dont take it. Do most you guys go by feel.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 13, 2020)

bprice said:


> What do you think is a good range for E2. Ive heard people say they have been over a hundred and others say dont take it. Do most you guys go by feel.



I try and keep it in the same range as the age of the women I find hot...


----------



## bprice (Jan 13, 2020)

So like 50s :32 (20):


----------



## CJ (Jan 13, 2020)

I was expecting a pedophile joke! :32 (18):


----------



## Raider (Jan 13, 2020)

What if your one of those granny gropers”? If you subscribe to Hot Grannies . Com then disregard!!


----------



## tunafisherman (Jan 13, 2020)

I would suggest taking a blocker if you are on TRT, but bloods will verify if it is absolutely necessary.


----------

